# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  نقول من كتاب ( الفوائد ) لابن القيم

## علي أكرم

نقول من كتاب ( الفوائد ) لابن القيم

الشيخ محمد الحمد
1- للعبد ستر بينه وبين الله، وستر بينه وبين الناس؛ فمن هتك الستر الذي بينه وبين الله هتك الله الستر الذي بينه وبين الناس. 
2- للعبد ربٌ هو ملاقيه، وبيت هو ساكنه؛ فينبغي له أن يسترضي ربه قبل لقائه، ويعمر بيته قبل انتقاله إليه. 
3- إضاعة الوقت أشد من الموت؛ لأن إضاعة الوقت تقطعك عن الله، والدار الآخرة، والموت يقطعك عن الدنيا وأهلها. 
4- الدنيا من أولها إلى آخرها لا تساوي غم ساعة؛ فكيف بغم العمر؟ ! 
5- محبوب اليوم يعقب المكروه غداً، ومكروه اليوم يعقب الراحة غداً. 
6- أعظم الربح في الدنيا أن تشغل نفسك كل وقت بما هو أولى بها، وأنفع لها في معادها. 
7- كيف يكون عاقلاً من باع الجنة بشهوة ساعة؟ . 
8- يخرج العارف من الدنيا ولم يقض وطره من شيئين: بكائه على نفسه، وثنائه على ربه. 
9- المخلوق إذا خفته استوحشت منه، وهربت منه، والرب - تعالى - إذا خفته أنست به، وقربت إليه. 
10- لو نفع العلم بلا عمل لما ذم الله - سبحانه - أحبار أهل الكتاب، ولو نفع العمل بلا إخلاص لما ذم المنافقين. 
11- دافع الخطرة؛ فإن لم تفعل صارت شهوة وهمة؛ فإن لم تدافعها صارت فعلاً، فإن لم تتداركه بضده صار عادة؛ فيصعب عليك الانتقال عنها. 
12- مَنْ عَظُم وقار الله في قلبه أن يعصيه - وقَّره الله في قلوب الخلق أن يذلوه. 
13- مثال تولُّد الطاعة، ونموِّها، وتزايدها - كمثل نواة غرستها، فصارت شجرة، ثم أثمرت، فأكلتَ ثمرها، وغرستَ نواها؛ فكلما أثمر منها شيء جنيت ثمره، وغرست نواه. 
وكذلك تداعي المعاصي؛ فليتدبر اللبيب هذا المثال؛ فمن ثواب الحسنةِ الحسنةُ بعدها، ومن عقوبة السيئة السيئةُ بعدها. 
14- ليس العجب من مملوك يتذلل لله، ولا يمل خدمته مع حاجته وفقره؛ فذلك هو الأصل. 
إنما العجب من مالك يتحبب إلى مملوكه بصنوف إنعامه، ويتودد إليه بأنواع إحسانه مع غناه عنه. 
15- إياك والمعاصي؛ فإنها أذلت عزَّ ( اسجدوا ) وأخرجت إقطاع ( اسكن ). 
16- الذنوب جراحات، ورب جرح وقع في مقتل. 
17- لو خرج عقلك من سلطان هواك عادت الدولة له. 
18- إذا عرضت نظرة لا تحل فاعلم أنها مسعر حربٍ؛ فاستتر منها بحجاب ( قل للمؤمنين ) فقد سلمت من الأثر، وكفى الله المؤمنين القتال. 
19- اشتر نفسك؛ فالسوق قائمة، والثمن موجود. 
20- لا بد من سِنَةِ الغفلة، ورُقاد الهوى، ولكن كن خفيفَ النوم. 
21- اخرج بالعزم من هذا الفناء الضيق، المحشوِّ بالآفات إلى الفناء الرحب، الذي فيه ما لا عين رأت؛ فهناك لا يتعذر مطلوب، ولا يفقد محبوب . 
22- قيل لبعض العباد: إلى كم تتعب نفسك؟ قال: راحَتها أريد. 
23- القواطع محنٌ يتبين بها الصادق من الكاذب؛ فإذا خضتها انقلبت أعواناً لك، توصلك إلى المقصود. 
24- الدنيا كامرأة بغيٍّ لا تثبت مع زوج، وإنما تخطب الأزواج؛ ليستحسنوا عليها؛ فلا ترضَ بالدياثة. 
25- من أعجب الأشياء أن تعرفه، ثم لا تحبه، وأن تسمع داعِيَهُ ثم تتأخر عن الإجابة، وأن تعرف قدر الربح في معاملته ثم تعامل غيره، وأن تعرف قدر غضبه ثم تتعرض له، وأن تذوق ألم الوحشة في معصيته ثم لا تطلب الأنس بطاعته، وأن تذوق عصرة القلب في غير حديثه والحديث عنه ثم لا تشتاق إلى انشراح الصدر بذكره و مناجاته، وأن تذوق العذاب عند تعلق القلب بغيره، ولا تهرب منه إلى نعيم الإقبال عليه، والإنابة إليه. 
26- وأعجب من هذا علمك أنك لا بد لك منه، وأنك أحوج شيء إليه وأنت عنه معرض، وفيما يبعدك عنه راغب. 
27- لما رأى المتيقظون سطوةَ الدنيا بأهلها، وخداع الأمل لأربابه، وتملك الشيطان، وقياده النفوس، 
ورأوا الدولة للنفس الأمارة - لجئوا إلى حصن التعرض، والالتجاء كما يلتجأ العبد المذعور إلى حرم سيده. 
28- اشتر نفسك اليوم؛ فإن السوقَ قائمة، والثمن موجود، والبضائع رخيصة، وسيأتي على تلك السوق والبضائع يومٌ لا تصل فيه إلى قليل، ولا كثير ( ذلك يوم التغابن ) ( يوم يعض الظالم على يديه ). 
29- العمل بغير إخلاص، ولا اقتداء كالمسافر يملأ جرابه رملاً يثقله، ولا ينفعه. 
30- إذا حملت على القلب هموم الدنيا وأثقالها، وتهاونت بأوراده التي هي قوته وحياته كنت كالمسافر الذي يحمل دابته فوق طاقتها، ولا يوفيها علفها؛ فما أسرع ما تقف به. 
31- من تلمح حلاوة العافية هانت عليه مرارة الصبر. 
32- ألفتَ عجز العادة؛ فلو علت بك همتك ربا المعالي لاحت لك أنوار العزائم. 
33- في الطبع شره، والحمية أوفق. 
34- البخيل فقيره لا يؤجر على فقره. 
35- الصبر على عطش الضر، ولا الشرب من شِرْعة منٍّ. 
36- لا تسأل سوى مولاك فسؤال العبد غير سيده تشنيع عليه. 
37- غرس الخلوة يثمر الأنس. 38- استوحش ممالا يدوم معك، واستأنس بمن لا يفارقك. 
39- إذا خرجت من عدوك لفظة سفه فلا تُلْحِقْها بمثلها تُلْقِحها، ونسل الخصام مذموم. 40
- أوثق غضبك بسلسلة الحلم؛ فإنه كلب إن أفلت أتلف. 
41- يا مستفتحاً باب المعاش بغير إقليد التقوى! كيف توسع طريق الخطايا، وتشكو ضيق الرزق؟ 
42- لو وقفت عند مراد التقوى لم يفتك مراد. 
43- المعاصي سد في باب الكسب، وإن العبد ليحرم الرزق بالذنب يصيبه. 
44- من أراد من العمال أن يعرف قدره عند السلطان فلينظر ماذا يوليه من العمل، وبأي شغل يشغله. 
45- الدنيا لا تساوي نقل أقدامك إليها؛ فكيف تعدو خلفها. 
46- الدنيا جيفة، والأسد لا يقف على الجيف. 
47- ودع ابن العون رجلاً فقال: عليك بتقوى الله؛ فإن المتقي ليس عليه وحشه. 
48- قال زيد بن أسلم: كان يقال: من اتقى الله أحبه الناس وإن كرهوا. 
- قال الثوري لابن أبي ذئب: إن اتقيت الله كفاك الناس، وإن اتقيت الناس فلن يغنوا عنك من الله شيئاً. 
49- قال سليمان بن داود: أوتينا مما أوتي الناس، ومما لم يؤتوا، وعلِّمنا مما علِّم الناس ومما لم يعلموا؛ فلم نجد شيئاً أفضل من تقوى الله في السر والعلانية، والعدل في الغضب، والرضا والقصد في الفقر والغنى. 
50- جمع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بين تقوى الله، وحسن الخلق؛ لأن تقوى الله تصلح ما بين العبد وبين ربه، وحسن الخلق يصلح ما بينه وبين خلقه؛ فتقوى الله توجب له محبة الله، وحسن الخلق يدعو الناس إلى محبته. 
51- من عرف نفسه اشتغل بإصلاحها عن عيوب الناس. 
52- من عرف ربه اشتغل به عن هوى نفسه. 
53- أخسر الناس صفقة من اشتغل عن الله بنفسه، بل أخسر منه من اشتغل بالناس عن نفسه. 
54- ما ضرب عبد بعقوبة أعظم من قسوة القلب، والبعد عن الله. 
55- خلقت النار؛ لإذابة القلوب القاسية. 
56- أبعد القلوب عن الله القلب القاسي. 
57- إذا قسا القلب قحطت العين. 
58- قسوة القلب من أربعة أشياء، إذا جاوزت قد الحاجة: الأكل، والنوم، والكلام، والمخالطة. 
59- كما أن البدن إذا مرض لم ينفع فيه الطعام والشراب – فكذلك القلب إذا مرض بالشهوات لم تنجع فيه المواعظ. 
60- من أراد صفاء قلبه فليؤثر الله على شهوته. 
61- القلوب المتعلقة بالشهوات محجوبة عن الله بقدر تعلقها بها. 
62- القلوب آنية الله في أرضه، فأحبه إليه أرقها، وأصلبها، وأصفاها. 
63- خرابُ القلب من الأمن والغفلة، وعمارتُه من الخشية والذكر. 
64- من وطن قلبه عند ربه سكن واستراح، ومن أرسله في الناس اضطرب واشتد به القلق. 
65- القلب يمرض كما يمرض البدن، وشفاؤه في التوبة والحمية، ويصدأ كما تصدأ المرآة، وجلاؤه بالذكر، ويعرى كما يعرى الجسم، وزينته التقوى، ويجوع ويظمأ كما يجوع البدن، وطعامه وشرابه المعرفة، والتوكل، والمحبة، والإنابة. 
66- للقلب ستة مواطن يجول فيها لا سابع لها: ثلاثة سافلة، وثلاثة عالية؛ فالسافلة دنيا تتزين له، ونفس تحدثه، وعدوٌ يوسوس له؛ فهذه مواطن الأرواح السافلة التي لا تزال تجول فيها. 
والثلاثة العالية علم يتبين له، وعقل يرشده، وإله يعبده، والقلوب جوالة في هذه المواطن. 
67- إذا استغنى الناس بالدنيا فاستغن أنت بالله، وإذا فرحوا بالدنيا فافرح أنت بالله، وإذا أنِسُوا بأحبابهم فاجعل أنسك بالله. 
68- الصبر عن الشهوة أسهل من الصبر على ما توجبه الشهوة؛ فإنها إما أن توجب ألماً وعقوبةً، وإما أن تقطع لذة أكمل منها، وإما تضيع وقتاً إضاعته حسرة وندامة، وإما أن تثلم عرضاً توفيره أنفع للعبد من ثلمه، وإما أن تذهب مالاً بقاؤه خير له من ذهابه، وإما أن تضع قدراً وجاهاً قيامُه خير من وضعه، وإما أن تسلب نعمة بقاؤها ألذ و أطيب من قضاء 
الشهوة، وإما أن تطرق لوضيع إليك طريقاً لم يكن يجدها قبل ذلك، وإما أن تجلب هماً، وغماً، وحزناً، وخوفاً لا يقارب لذة الشهوة، وإما أن تنسي علماً ذكره ألذ من نيل الشهوة، وإما أن تشمت عدواً، أو تحزن ولياً، وإما أن تقطع الطريق على نعمة مقبلة، وإما أن تحدث عيباً يبقى صفة لا تزول؛ فإن الأعمال تورث الصفات، والأخلاق. 
69- للعبد بين يدي الله موقفان: موقف بين يديه في الصلاة، وموقف بين يديه يوم لقائه؛ فمن قام بحق الموقف الأول هون عليه الموقف الآخر، ومن استهان بهذا الموقف، ولم يوفِّه حقَّه شدد عليه ذلك الموقف، قال - تعالى - : ( وَمِنْ اللَّيْلِ فَاسْجُدْ لَهُ وَسَبِّحْهُ لَيْلاً طَوِيلاً (26) إِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ يُحِبُّونَ الْعَاجِلَةَ وَيَذَرُونَ وَرَاءَهُمْ يَوْماً ثَقِيلاً ).

----------


## ياسين البحر

بارك الله فيك

----------

